# 1976 Superior



## hopkintonbike (Dec 13, 2019)

Well, the 1976 black Superior project showed up today and I have some work to do, I need help with the correct claw/hanger for the rear derailleur, if anyone has a pic of what was correct to mount the Crane GS/Le Tour GT300 that would be awesome, also, need direction on the correct saddle for 1976, tempted to just go with the old standby B17, thanks, Todd


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 13, 2019)

Never mind, frame was butchered, and its going back to the owner. Thanks for looking.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2019)

hopkintonbike said:


> Never mind, frame was butchered, and its going back to the owner. Thanks for looking.




Oh crap. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Sven (Dec 14, 2019)

hopkintonbike said:


> Never mind, frame was butchered, and its going back to the owner. Thanks for looking.







Sorry to hear that. Sucks, looking forward to a potential  project only to find it a turd.

.


----------

